# How to install pkgs on an 11.0-RELEASE armv5  system



## balanga (Apr 22, 2019)

I've finally managed to come up with a version of FreeBSD for my GoFlex Home which does panic immediately or suffer interrupt storms. 

I used the src for 11.0 but had to build it in a 11.0 jail because it wouldn't build under 12.0. The problem I'm now encountering is that I can't install pkgs because my release is too old. I tried building from ports but encountered numerous problems there too.

What changes do I need to make to /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf or PACKAGESITE to install pkgs for armv5?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 22, 2019)

You do realize you posted this same question on the mailing list.
You should not be posting identical questions on support systems.
Very bad form.


----------



## balanga (Apr 23, 2019)

I don't see what the problem is. I doubt whether both system are  used by the same people, and I doubt whether either forum has the font of all FreeBSD knowledge/experience.

What is wrong with asking in any forum for help if you are stuck?


----------



## acheron (Apr 23, 2019)

balanga said:


> What is wrong with asking in any forum for help if you are stuck?


Nothing is wrong.

We don't build packages for armv5, only for armv6/7/8.
You'll need to build it from source. I don't know if there were breaking changes in the ports infrastructure, you'll probably have to fetch a ports tree from the 11.0-release era.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 23, 2019)

As said acheron, packages are only provided for armv6/7/8. You have some interesting links in this thread. :








						PACKAGESITE help
					

root@GoFlexHome-FreeBSD:~ # pkg install pkg The package management tool is not yet installed on your system. Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]: y Bootstrapping pkg from http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:11:armv6/latest/, please wait... pkg: Error fetching...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




I read that some people use poudriere(8) or synth(1) to cross-compile their packages (see here for instructions using synth(1)).


----------



## hukadan (Apr 23, 2019)

acheron said:


> armv6/7/8.


I only see armv6 and armv7 on http://pkg.freebsd.org/. Did I miss something ?

-- Edit --
Nevermind, I missed aarch64 on the list.


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 23, 2019)

Use the ports subversion repository. https://wiki.freebsd.org/PortsSubversionPrimer
You have to find out which branch and revision matches with 11.0, but it should be in the Subversion.

I doubt if you could find a precompiled binary packages. 11.0 is not supported anymore.


----------



## balanga (Apr 23, 2019)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> I doubt if you could find a precompiled binary packages. 11.0 is not supported anymore.



My experience is that someone somewhere on the Internet archives old precompiled binary packages, and while 11.0 is not supported anymore I did find this...


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 28, 2019)

balanga said:


> What is wrong with asking in any forum for help if you are stuck?



I don't like playing forum jerk.
What I would like is to teach you the right way to ask questions.
Here is the problem.
Mailing List Post at _Mon Apr 22 09:17:13 UTC 2019_
This forum post: _Mon Apr 22 09:24 UTC 2019_

So there was only 7 minutes between posting to the mailing list and posting here.
That is considered bad behavior. You should post a question and then wait a reasonable amount of time for replies.
If you don't get any replies or bad quality replies, then by all means post your question on another FreeBSD support system.
My guideline would be 24-48 hours to wait for an answer, Then feel free to ask somewhere else.
That would be courteous.

You also have lost a FreeBSD Arm developers personal help by being rude.




__





						loaderdev
					





					lists.freebsd.org
				



In this post he tells you that top posting is wrong:


> The convention for freebsd mailing lists is to bottom-post replies,
> mixed top and bottom posting makes for unreadable threads.


Then you proceed to top post two times.
Forget it. He is not helping you any more. You disrespected him.
This is very bad form

Asking questions is fine. Just do it smartly.


----------

